# Is it too late to fertilize a newly acquired field?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was just offered a 10 acre field of Bahia about 5 miles down the road. I had a look at it today to decide if I would take it (free lease).
It looks nice, former hay field, not fertilized in a few years, bush hogged high to keep pretty, sprayed for weeds etc.
I told the owner I wanted to fertilize this week. The grass is about two weeks from cutting if we get another rain.
He told me just to save the money and fertilize next year.
I would rather spend the money on a ton of 21-5-15 and hope to increase the yield.
I am thinking I can cut in two weeks and have time to get a Fall cutting.

We have been dry since Spring until last week. Yields have been down and I need the hay. There seems to be an increased demand for hay already.

Am I crazy for thinking I the fertilizer now would be a good investment?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'd go ahead and fertilize.....If you've got the rain. I've got a couple of Bahia/Bermuda fields that are doing great this year. If it ever dries out here I'll take a forth cutting, hit it with some 32-0-0, and cut it again. I gave them a bunch of P&K in the spring. I expect to get six cuttings off three fields and a couple off the one I seeded this year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim, I agree with Mike and I am getting ready to fertilize this week.....it pays off and some years it really pays off if the environmental conditions are just right. Sure does look good in the fall too when one fertilizes along through the growing season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto, I still put out fert in august, have in sept. As well, at times not anticipating another cut but to get some regrowth after a late last cut. But I should say these are all coastal Bermuda fields....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm far enough north (southern NH) to have cool season grasses, and I'll put fertilizer down after 1st cutting and also afterr second cutting if it looks like I might get a third. Some years I've gotten more production on third than on second.Our ground seems to test normal to high on Phosphate, so I generally use a 23-0-30 blend.
HTH, Dave


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 
We went from no rain to cooler temps and a lot of rain. Sure feels good.
If I can get a cutting soon then I will have until October to get another one. I can see the field easily producing 4 rolls per acre if fertilized.
This year, for the first time, I am baling all my hay from other property. I am pasturing mine, hope to add a few momma cows as I can and let the Bermuda rest a little.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I might add that I usually put down about half of the nitrogen that I put down in the early spring.

Regards, Mike


----------

